# What size of cage can I put a 2- to 3-inch tarantula?



## LV-426 (Sep 29, 2010)

i just recently ordered two medium tarantula cages from Tarantulacages.com measuring 13x7x7. i am wondering if the cage would be to big for a 2'inch T. i think a 3'inch t would be ok, any suggestions.:wall:


----------



## HAGAR (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey

well i am not sure about arboreal's. But for terrestrial t's the rule of thumb is that the length of the enclosure should be 2.5 times the t's length, the width should be 2 times its length and the hight should be 1.5 times the t's length and then give your t about a third of the hight off substrate.

so i think your enclosures are a bit to big for the size t's your planing for. but it should still be fine.

enjoy


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 29, 2010)

2" T may have a hard time in an enclosure that big. I don't move my T's into enclosures that size til the hit 4".

I have kept T's up to 4" in hobby cubes with no ill effect.

This is a 3 inch A versicolor, which was moved to a 1 gal container when it hit 4".






Current container






PIG-


----------



## LV-426 (Sep 29, 2010)

i guess i should be looking at a T thats 3'+inches then. i wonder what is the max size T i can put in the 13x7x7?


----------



## Kathy (Sep 29, 2010)

That is what I have my avics in - same size T and same enclosure - and they have that thing so webbed up.  It is fun watching them.  They have no problem eating either.


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 29, 2010)

Arachnomancer said:


> i guess i should be looking at a T thats 3'+inches then. i wonder what is the max size T i can put in the 13x7x7?


I wouldn't go larger than a 6", I currently have a few 6" gals in 12x6x6 enclosures and I think its a lil tight. I'll be moving them to 5 gal tanks soon.

PIG-


----------



## webbedone (Sep 29, 2010)

hey i got a question that is on the topic i have a 2.5-3 inch lasiodora difficilis two juviniles coming would 6x4x6 be ok for each or will they be ok in a 4sq x 7

Edit: Until their next molt that is


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think thats a tad to big . . . I would get a small / medium sized KK , and flip it on its side  Or take a plastic jar of peanuts , and put him in there


----------



## Mattyb (Sep 30, 2010)

A small KK will work fine.


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 14, 2010)

well i got a 3''in N. chomatus in the 13x7x7 enclosure. should it be ok or go smaller like a tupperware container?


----------



## poppaJT (Oct 14, 2010)

My 2.5 inch A. anax is pretty happy in his 10x5x7 KK


----------



## EightleggedFreakx (Jan 7, 2019)

I use a 10 gal for my adults and they do fine. Just think about T's in nature. They don't stray far from where they settle. So it's mainly taking up space with a 10 gal tank when the T may not even explore the whole tank all that much.


----------



## Keke713 (Jan 7, 2019)

EightleggedFreakx said:


> I use a 10 gal for my adults and they do fine. Just think about T's in nature. They don't stray far from where they settle. So it's mainly taking up space with a 10 gal tank when the T may not even explore the whole tank all that much.


lol this thread is almost 9 years old!


----------



## EightleggedFreakx (Jan 7, 2019)

I seen this after I posted. Lol it's a shame. I need to pay more attention to things right in front of me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coffee 1


----------

